# Best Way To Paint Rims



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

What is the best way to paint rims, it has to be cheap so no powdercoat. I was thinking just a light sand then thin coats of spray paint. I cant decide on a color, either orange or black, they will be going on an orange swd frame. They are azonic outlaws in white and white wasnt my choice.:madman: , my friend is getting me the wheels from azonic and he says they dont make them in black anymore as these are a fresh new batch so they are white. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*Done that,*

and messed it up. So don't be like me.
Buy a paint (for metals) that doesn't requires base.
Make a little research in the paints' world..


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I've seen a lot of people try to paint a rim, and they always look like crap. Don't use a spray bomb to paint bikes or parts.

the cheapest way would be to go to a body shop and pay them to use auto paint and the proper primers. It will hold p to nicks & dings a lot better than Tremclad.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

orange and white would look cool


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> orange and white would look cool


I might try it out but if I paint the rims I will strip the wheels down to bare rims then take a wire brush on a grinder and take all of the paint off and rough up the surface and get spray paint for metal.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

jamesdc said:


> I might try it out but if I paint the rims I will strip the wheels down to bare rims then take a wire brush on a grinder and take all of the paint off and rough up the surface and get spray paint for metal.


the durability of paint lies in the proper application of the primer and fine-grit sanding


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I would say go with black rims, but if your gonna go through all that trouble just for black rims it seems kinda like a waste. But I would also think that orange rims wouldn't look good on an orange frame, especially if you end up with two different shades of orange. Then their is always the really eclectic route. You could get highliter yellow rims, an orange frame, a green headset, pink quick release lever, red brake levers and blue grips.

Sucks outlaws don't come in black anymore. That was probably gonna be my next wheelset, but I will not buy a white wheelset


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

jamesdc said:


> What is the best way to paint rims, it has to be cheap so no powdercoat. I was thinking just a light sand then thin coats of spray paint. I cant decide on a color, either orange or black, they will be going on an orange swd frame. They are azonic outlaws in white and white wasnt my choice.:madman: , my friend is getting me the wheels from azonic and he says they dont make them in black anymore as these are a fresh new batch so they are white. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Not sure what your definition of cheap is (or expensive for that matter), but I got my 823s powdercoated for 30 bucks. They came out pretty nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

DickemDown said:


> Not sure what your definition of cheap is (or expensive for that matter), but I got my 823s powdercoated for 30 bucks. They came out pretty nice.:thumbsup:


that's cheaper than buying 3 cans of top-coat, 1 primer, sandpaper and spending several hours only to watch them scratch to hell on your first few rides

got pics?


----------



## Master Nameless (Dec 7, 2006)

DickemDown said:


> Not sure what your definition of cheap is (or expensive for that matter), but I got my 823s powdercoated for 30 bucks. They came out pretty nice.:thumbsup:


you've got PM


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

DickemDown said:


> Not sure what your definition of cheap is (or expensive for that matter), but I got my 823s powdercoated for 30 bucks. They came out pretty nice.:thumbsup:


Where did you get them powdercoated for 30 bucks, I would pay that but usually it is alot more than that.


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

I got my rims done @ Olympicpowdercoating in Santa Ana, Ca. They've been in the business for a little short of forever. My buddy told me they paint (or used to) frames for Intense.

I initally built up my Canfield Lucky w/ Hadleys on Syncros 32 DPS rims in white. A few days later, I read a thread in the DH forum about someone that was having problems w/ the rims splitting. Others chimed in saying the rims were poop. So far, my rims have been holding up pretty well, but I wanted to be ready to swap them out if or when my Syncros fails.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

do yourself a favor and when you put your rims back together upgrade the spokes to DT champs and alum. nipples. i dropped nearly a half pound off my outlaws, they feel better and have been -super- durable.

many have questioned the choice to go with alum. nipples, but i've been happy with them. if you choose to go with brass, the DT spokes come with the nipples so you'll save some money, and its only like a 40 gram saving per wheel.

and on topic: yeah, i'd definitely powder coat. any amateur paint job will be very prone to scratching, they will look like crap really quick.


----------



## speeder3800 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have painted just about everything you can think of. My choice for a cheep good looking durable job for next to no money is as follows. 
1. Buy materials
a. One pint (maybe a quart) auto body paint. Find a paint store / auto body supply store. (don't tell them what you are going to do they will tell you "can't be done…bla bla bla") Ask for "single stage" auto paint. Look in the color book find the color you like. Ask if they can make a spray can for you. If they can't it's fine just get it in a can.
The paint should be $10 to $20 bucks. Everything else should be less than $15	
b. Gloves. Blue nitrate gloves are the best but anything clean will work
c. Sand paper. Get 320 to 400 grit wet/dry you will only need 1 or 2 sheets
d. Blue masking tape if the wheels are built with spokes
e. Foam brush from Lowes. Lowes is the only place to get the good smooth finish foam brushes. If you got the spray can you don't need these.
f. Smallest container of mineral sprits/paint thinner you can get.
g. Clean rags. 
2. Prep the rims
a. Unless you just unwrapped them wash them down with detergent and water. Don't touch them without gloves - again.
b. Lightly sand them. Don't go crazy. Just take of the shine.
c. With a rag with a little paint thinner in it. Wash them down again.
e. Rig up a coat hanger to hang them from some where out of the wind and away from any thing you don't want to get paint on.
3. Paint with the spray can.
a. From about 6 to 8 inches away. Lightly dust them with paint. I really mean a light coat of paint. Only paint the out side of the rim. No need to paint inside.
b. Let dry for 20 minutes 
c. spray again. Little bit more paint. But keep it really light or it will run. 
d. Keep adding light coats until you have a good even finish. Don't over paint. Only enough to get the color you are after then STOP!
e. Let them dry 24 hours.
4. Paint from a can.
a. With a 1" dense foam brush. Paint them very very lightly. Do not load the holes with paint. This will look like crap on the first coat just trust me.
b. Paint them again just like the first time around. Very light.
c. Third or fourth time they will look good.
d. This is a lot of work but you wanted the cheep way right. 
e. To improve this meathod you can sand between coats. Just a little more work but make for a better finish.
Remember this is not a professional paint job. This will look pretty good from 2 or 3 feet away and will not flake or rub off. Once you ride them for a while they will be in the mud ½ the time anyway. I would go with a color out the norm as this is a lot of work. Don't just go yellow or something already on the market.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Astro Powder Coating & Metal Polishing
8136 Lankershim Boulevard, 
North Hollywood, CA 91605 
(818) 768-6535


----------



## No1wheelman (Jun 15, 2007)

hi, painting wheel rims?
why not do something totally different, the rim base colour is white, paint them with an areosol type of paint, and hang the wheels rims by a hook in the garage, you could do a nice black stripe accross the rim it orange frame, Sunset Zedbra?? or look at the new designer pattens similar to one writing with scrolling text around the rim, indiviualism is best, make those wheels stand out from the crowd, also it is harder to sell for the spontainious thief.
I had a customer who order a new race bike from Jack Taylor in the 1970's, his next visit to the factory he displayed his painting of the frame and wheels, from bright yellow and hand lined, to a coffee colour mat brown, his reply to our open mouths, i know what it hides, and he has never lost a cycle in all his years


----------



## thredbo (Jan 6, 2013)

i kind of want to spray my rims as well but i'm scared of stuffing my bike up. what do you tink?


----------



## thredbo (Jan 6, 2013)

*Colours*

I'm thinking that gold would be awesome


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Sucked in to another 5+ year old thread, damn!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I think they would look like a stolen wheelst.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

like this


----------



## Carbon climber (Dec 7, 2014)

I am truly thinking of painting my rims and I'm not sure what exactly to use. Can someone please tell me a cheap way of painting bike rims other then a powder coat.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

fingernail polish is pretty cheap...


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Geez! This thread is 7 years old. "Friday Night Lights" was on NBC in 2007. My dad was still alive and kicking. Work was paying me $100k a year. Think about it, it wasn't too bad back then....carry on


----------

